# blue eyed whites tree frog



## poison

heres a couple pics of me blue eyed


----------



## Pokeymeg

Beautiful eyes!


----------



## poison

Pokeymeg said:


> Beautiful eyes!



thanks


----------



## mainey34

How pretty. I love the exotic frogs and the beautiful colors they have.


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

beautiful... I love when White's get hungry and turn their whole bodise to look at you... sort of reminds me of a cheap zombie movie.


----------



## poison

CourtneyAndCarl said:


> beautiful... I love when White's get hungry and turn their whole bodise to look at you... sort of reminds me of a cheap zombie movie.



haha mine always looks at me when i open the cage


----------



## Amanda1

poison said:


> CourtneyAndCarl said:
> 
> 
> 
> beautiful... I love when White's get hungry and turn their whole bodise to look at you... sort of reminds me of a cheap zombie movie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haha mine always looks at me when i open the cage
Click to expand...


My smaller red-eye does that too! It's adorable. 

I LOVE the blue eyes! I've never seen that before, and it's really stunning! Is that a rare trait?


----------



## wellington

Very nice. Love the eyes.


----------



## poison

Amanda1 said:


> poison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CourtneyAndCarl said:
> 
> 
> 
> beautiful... I love when White's get hungry and turn their whole bodise to look at you... sort of reminds me of a cheap zombie movie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haha mine always looks at me when i open the cage
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My smaller red-eye does that too! It's adorable.
> 
> I LOVE the blue eyes! I've never seen that before, and it's really stunning! Is that a rare trait?
Click to expand...


Thank you  and it is a morph as for how rare it is well ive never seen one before i bought this one and the rest of the group that was with it so im guessing there pretty rare for now. i have heard of a few people who had them but i think they past shortly after having them.




wellington said:


> Very nice. Love the eyes.



Thanks ill let him know


----------



## xXtortoiseloverXx

so pretty!!


----------



## Sulcata tortoise665

Wow! Really pretty


----------



## poison

Not as cute anymore right? lol. Well maybe in a chubby way haha.


----------



## pam

Sooooooooooooooooo cute


----------



## Momof4

He is the cutest thing!!


----------



## poison

Thanks


----------



## poison




----------



## sulcata101

WOW! I am so jealous!


----------



## luvpetz27

He is beautiful!! I lost my tree frog last week and I miss him so much! He died of MBD. I did not give him enough calcium.....I am still so upset. I just love tree frogs!! You have a special one!
Those eyes are amazing!!!


----------



## Tom

I've never seen this before. Very cool!


----------



## poison

sulcata101 said:


> WOW! I am so jealous!



Thank you 




luvpetz27 said:


> He is beautiful!! I lost my tree frog last week and I miss him so much! He died of MBD. I did not give him enough calcium.....I am still so upset. I just love tree frogs!! You have a special one!
> Those eyes are amazing!!!



I just read your thread, so sorry for your loss  

Thanks 




Tom said:


> I've never seen this before. Very cool!



Thank you


----------

